# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  بهم ریخت فرمها در فایل exe بروی کامپیوتر مقصد

## f.rezaei

سلام دوستان 

من یک نرم افزار به دلفی 2009 نوشته ام و بروی کامپیوتر خودم زمان اجرا هیچ مشکلی ندارم اما بروی کامپیوتر مقصد تمامی فرمهایم بطور کل اجزایشان قاطی می شود.

کسی هست من رو کمک کنه؟

----------


## Felony

احتمالا به خاطر تفاوت Resolution سیستمی که برنامه توش طراحی شده با سیستم مقصد هست ، Anchors رو در سایت جست و جو کن .

----------


## fahimi

در مسیر  Control Panel\Appearance and Personalization\Display
در هر دو کامپیوتر درصد ها  بایستی یکی باشد

----------


## سعید صابری

همان طور که جناب Mahan-1363 هم گفتند اگر Anchorsدرست تنظیم بشه مشکلی پیش نخواهد آمد

----------

